# spam gateway recommendations.



## klabacita (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi.

 I'm working on my new spam gateway: postfix, amavisd, clamd, postgrey, Razr.

 I would like to see what other tools to are using to protect your mail servers from spam in your spam gateways, any input will appreciated.

 Running on FBSD FreeBSD 10  :beer


----------

